
Jimmy Iovine is leaving Apple - xwvvvvwx
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/beats-co-founder-jimmy-iovine-is-leaving-apple-reports-say/
======
normbond
Is it only a coincidence the last payout to Iovine for Apple's acquisition of
Beats in 2014 happens in August? Probably not. He's earned an exit.

